# Plants for a 6 gallon tank



## markao (Aug 21, 2012)

I have a 6 gallon which has been running for a while.I have just had it fish less and just have Dwarf Anubias that is planted in the front.I would like to add more plants.I have had Java Fern,it did not seem to like the flow from the overhead filter.I currently have a 15w 120v Aquarium Bulb from Marina as the light source.The light fixture cannot go above 15w.

The tank currently has 3 Ghost Shrimps and a hitch hiking snail which I have not been able to identify yet(to small). I might put fish in someday.

I have gravel as my substrate.

What other plants could I consider.

Thank You


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

You could look at Hygrophilia corymbosa Kompakt. I had this in a 5 gallon with much success and with just Petco gravel. I also never fertilized this tank, but it was overstocked with male guppies at the time.

You'd also want to research more about lighting. I had just a stock, one strip light fixture and the plant would tend to grow a little more tall than bushy. I would then cut the tops off and replant those, and the bottom will develop side shoots and get bushier. This plant will also shed leaves a lot. It's really easy to trim and start new plants with.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

15 watts is pleanty of light for that 6 gallon..the only thig i would look into is if its not a T-8 bulb i would try to find one..i have found that t-8 bulbs work pretty good with the right spectrum..and that just my opinion..

as far as plants you could do some stem plants..something like rotella rondundafolia, rotella indica( if you can finf the true version of it) ludwiga..needle leaf ludwiga.. the list goses on. good luck and let se some pics of your tank in this thread sometime.

Rick


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

You could try: Parva Crypt (very low lying plant, and after a while, is capable of creating a carpeting effect.) You said you have Dwarf Anubias - do you have Anubias Nana Petite? It is super tiny and super cute!!


----------



## markao (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry I can not post any pics.I will get some one day up.This is the kind I have and it is doing well with basically occasional fert.Seems to have perked up lately.

Dwarf Anubias - Anubias nana

:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## markao (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the ideas.I went with one for right now.I got the Needle Leaf Ludwiga.I had a rough time finding it here.Checked out a couple other shops in Sacramento but ended up getting it at PetSmart.It was in a package,sealed with a jell around the bottom of the plant.Plants were small.They said the they were carrying this type along with ones in tubes.Planted it over 10 days ago along the back.Already have seen growth and it is moving along real well.The Ghost Shrimp seem to like it.

Thanks


----------

